# Antioxidant and cytotoxic activity of propolis of Plebeia droryana and Apis mellifera



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Antioxidant and cytotoxic activity of propolis of Plebeia droryana and Apis mellifera (Hymenoptera, Apidae) from the Brazilian Cerrado biome

Propolis is a complex bioactive mixture produced by bees, known to have different biological activities, especially in countries where there is a rich biodiversity of plant species. The objective of this study was to determine the chemical composition and evaluate the antioxidant and cytotoxic properties of Brazilian propolis from the species Plebeia droryana and Apis mellifera found in Mato Grosso do Sul, Brazil. In the ethanolic extracts of P. droryana propolis (ExEP-P) and A. mellifera (ExEP-A) acids, phenolic compounds, terpenes and tocopherol were identified as major compounds. Both extracts presented antioxidant activity against the 2,2-diphenyl-1-picrylhydrazyl (DPPH) free radical, the maximum activities being 500 μg/mL (ExEP-P) and 300 μg/mL (ExEP-A). However, only ExEP-A was able to inhibit lipid peroxidation induced by the oxidizing agent 2,2'-azobis(2-amidinopropane) dihydrochloride (AAPH), which inhibited oxidative hemolysis and reduced the levels of malondialdehyde (MDA) in human erythrocytes for 4 h of incubation. The extracts also reduced the cell viability of the K562 erythroleukemia tumour line, with a predominance of necrotic death. Thus, it is concluded that the propolis produced by P. droryana and A. mellifera contain important compounds capable of minimizing the action of oxidizing substances in the organism and reducing the viability of erythroleukemia cells.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0183983


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Just remember that a number of excellent antioxidants are also marvelous carcinogens as well as having other ways of wrecking biological functioning.


----------



## RoyalJello (Jul 7, 2017)

Sso, are the ones found in propolis carcinogenic?


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

Richard Cryberg said:


> Just remember that a number of excellent antioxidants are also marvelous carcinogens as well as having other ways of wrecking biological functioning.


Yeah its much better to have those oxygen free radicals running around your cells cause they don't cause any damage.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Buzz-kill said:


> Yeah its much better to have those oxygen free radicals running around your cells cause they don't cause any damage.


Some free radicals are quite marvelous at messing up biological functions. It would be pretty unusual for one to be a carcinogen.


----------



## RoyalJello (Jul 7, 2017)

"Free radicals are found to be involved in both initiation and promotion of multistage carcinogenesis"

So they're not carcinogens themselves, but they obviously lead to it. Why take things so literally if you know what they're talking about? 

Trying to defend conventional medicine just as hard as you can?


----------



## RoyalJello (Jul 7, 2017)

lol yes I noticed this in another thread where he felt the need to ramble on a whole autobiography. I think I'd have better things to do if I was a real scientist, than to argue with people about it on a bee forum. If you're retired, there's probably a good reason why.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm really interested to see what buzzkill and royaljello are able to contribute to the forum going forward.


----------



## RoyalJello (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like the full pharmaceuticals crew is coming together!


----------

